# Internal Support Function Returned An Error



## The Barn

The above error message occurs when I attempt to send an e-mail message to a distribution list I have created. Running MS Outlook on WinXP Home Edition. I can successfully send the same message (or any other) when sending to an individual. Any ideas on what is wrong and how to correct? Thanks for any help.


----------



## MFDnNC

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;259182


----------



## The Barn

Thanks for the link. I went to the Contacts Folder and right clicked to try and set permissions but under properties there was no way to set permissions (no tab). Any idea where I go to check permissions and change them? By the way, it appears that Word is being used as the editor for Outlook in this case. And, when I use the help function in Outlook and search on permissions or folders almost everything it pulls up says you must have Exchange for the instructions to be valid. Don't have that since this is not an enterprise but just a single machine. Thanks again.


----------



## dgirard

The following link should solve your problem:
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=222329

I had a customer with the same problem...I searched Microsofts website and found nothing. I type the error message into Google's search engine and up popped this link...exactly what I needed (and, I believe, you also).


----------



## Lyman Sterling

_On some of the emails I receive I get an error box when I try to forward them. Some have attachments and some don't._

_ Here is the sequence I go thru when trying to forward such emails:_
_ + I click on 'forward'_
_ + I add my distribution, including any attachments [if any]_
_ + I delete any previous forwarding names and distributions _
_ + I also delete any junk/spam info usually at the bottom on the message_
_ + I then click SEND_
_ + Immediately an error box appears titled MS Word with the message_
_ *"*_*An internal support function returned an error"*
_ + The entire email I am attempting to forward [to you and others] immediately goes into the "DRAFTS" folder_
_ + Further attempts to SEND the email is useless and I keep getting the same 'error message'_

_Question: What do I have to do to SEND such emails??? Or, what settings must I change to allow me to send such emails?? I currently have 11 such emails in the DRAFTS file. I never know when an email I am attempting to forward will end up in the DRAFTS file or if it will go through as it should._


----------

